# My Stream Updated last night, what new version?



## drosoph (Mar 21, 2000)

Went to download a show to my iPad and it failed, did a test of the TiVo Stream, it started to install an upgrade. Great! But, what *IS* the upgrade, what version, whats new? Do we get release notes on these patches?


----------



## MC Hammer (Jul 29, 2011)

drosoph said:


> Went to download a show to my iPad and it failed, did a test of the TiVo Stream, it started to install an upgrade. Great! But, what *IS* the upgrade, what version, whats new? Do we get release notes on these patches?


Concise answer: no one knows, my stream software version is 19.0.1-01-6-A94, no one knows. No.

Typical Tivo


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Mine didn't get it. But unless there is a major feature change I wouldn't expect any info from TiVo. They don't really do release notes unless you're part of the beta. For general releases they typically only highlight major enhancements/changes.

Dan


----------



## button1066 (Sep 4, 2012)

Hopefully it'll fix the thing where parts of the picture seem shifted up or down a few pixels.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

button1066 said:


> Hopefully it'll fix the thing where parts of the picture seem shifted up or down a few pixels.


That the one issue I see every now and then. Every time I see it a reboot of the Stream fixes the problem.

Dan


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Mine is 19.0.2-01-6


----------



## MC Hammer (Jul 29, 2011)

bradleys said:


> Mine is 19.0.2-01-6


Just tried to stream something and it notified me that an update was available. I'm now running 19.0.2-01-6-A94.


----------



## drosoph (Mar 21, 2000)

Just got home and checked the version, mine is on 19.0.2-01-6 (No A94)


----------



## MC Hammer (Jul 29, 2011)

drosoph said:


> Just got home and checked the version, mine is on 19.0.2-01-6 (No A94)


I'm checking my SW version by looking at _tivo-xcode._tcp using Discovery on iOS. If I check through the sysinfo page or System Information in the app, it is displayed as 19.0.2-01-6.


----------

